# Lexis Brown Eyed Girl



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss of Lexis. 13 years is pretty great, but it's never long enough. You'll find a lot of comfort here and hopefully it will help you cope with your loss of your beautiful girl!
RIP Lexis!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

((( hugs to you)) 

I just lost my " heart dog" on Sunday. I know your pain, and I share in your grief and loss. My Boy was 13 also. GREAT long lives for our Breed. We were blessed by their love. Godspeed to you and your family in this great time of loss.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your beautiful Lexis. Feel free to post here as needed; this is a great place for support. 

Run softly at the bridge Lexis!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Lexis was a beautiful girl. Remembering you and your family in our prayers.

RIP Lexis


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Lexis. May she RIP...


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful brown eyed girl. So very hard to let them go. Run free sweet Lexis.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss - she was a beautiful brown eyed girl.

Run softly at the bridge Lexis


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So sorry for your loss . . . Lexis was beautiful.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read of your loss of your sweet redhead, Lexi. Godspeed dearest, and big hugs and prayers to you and your family. You'll find wonderful support, compassion and friendship here. We'd love to see even more pics and hear some stories about her when you feel up to it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your pretty girl Lexis. She has the look of a beautiful puppy in the pictures. Godspeed sweet Lexis.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Lexis was a beautiful girl, I am so sorry. I also just lost my sweet boy Bailey, so I totally understand the grief and emptiness you must feel.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of Lexis. Run free at the bridge you beautiful girl.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

This breaks my heart =( I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Lexis


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lexis. She was a beautiful girl and joins a big group our pups running and playing at the bridge. I pray that all the memories you share help to heal some of your pain of losing her. She is still with you now walking on silent paws. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Lexis - the time we have with them is so short, and I hope that the happy memories you have of your girl will help you through

Run Free, Play Hard and Sleep Softly Lexis


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexie*

Rest in peace, Dear Sweet Lexie!
I am sure that my Smooch and Snobear greeted you!


----------



## Lexis Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank You all very much.

My boys 10 and 6 have been devastated all week as well as My wife and I they really would like another little girl or boy which ever one will have us, and I have been searching here in Florida and think we have found the one for us and should be able to be brought home around the 10th of Feb. My wife and I are really on the fence as Lexis was our Baby before we had babies but we do aggree that our House is not a home without a beautiful Golden to love and be loved by. So jumping back in with all four paws seeems right we know we can and never will replace our Baby because as you all know they are all one of a kind. 

Again Thank You all and yes we will post some more picks of Lexis as we do have a lot.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Im very sorry for your sad loss. My heart goes out to you. I lost my Bronco yesterday who was 15 and half.

I truly feel your pain. RIP sweet darling hope you see my Bronco there hugs


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed beautiful Lexis.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful girl. She reminds me of my "red man" buck. We love them so much and are so heart broken when they have to leave us. But all the wonderful memories are come to out weigh the pain of their passing.


----------

